# Roamio basic - cable card or OTA antenna, not both?



## cootcraig (Oct 15, 2014)

I just installed an external antenna and like having access to the local broadcast TV. I would like to get a DVR box that could handle 2 sources: comcast cable card and OTA.
Is such a product available anywhere?


----------



## marcush (Jan 21, 2003)

The previous generation of Tivo's are capable. I don't know of any current product that can. I just got a Romaio too and found that to be disappointment. However, I only briefly used both inputs in my Tivo HD's when I first got them. At least I have the option if I ever totally cut the chord.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

If you want both at the same time, you would be limited to a 2-tuner Premiere. And I think that if you use both OTA and digital cable at the same time, you have to dedicate 1 tuner to OTA and 1 tuner to digital cable. Someone correct me if I am wrong about that.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you want both at the same time, you would be limited to a 2-tuner Premiere. And I think that if you use both OTA and digital cable at the same time, you have to dedicate 1 tuner to OTA and 1 tuner to digital cable. Someone correct me if I am wrong about that.


You are most definitely WRONG!

The TiVo Premiere any of the two tuner models can have both cable and OTA connected and your free to use either at any time. They actually have two dual purpose tuners (cable/ota) dual coax inputs you can record two programs via the tuners at a time either ota or cable, both ota or both cable.


----------



## cootcraig (Oct 15, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> The TiVo Premiere any of the two tuner models can have both cable and OTA connected and your free to use either at any time. They actually have two dual purpose tuners (cable/ota) dual coax inputs you can record two programs via the tuners at a time either ota or cable, both ota or both cable.


Great, this is the TiVo product for me. I'm curious how easy it is to use the program guide and set up recording from channels OTA or cable modem channels.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

cootcraig said:


> Great, this is the TiVo product for me. I'm curious how easy it is to use the program guide and set up recording from channels OTA or cable modem channels.


On the Grid Guide when sorted by Channel Number, the OTA channels and Cable Channels will be intermingled.
I deleted my Cable Channels less that 100 to avoid this which was fine because they were all SD.

I think you have to type ##-1 to get to the OTA channels.


----------

